# It's started



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

Today was the first day of set up....













































Tomorrow I start on the maze and put out some of my pneumatic props for placement and lighting testing.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job on that! very creeepy!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

lol love it!


----------



## rubyc1 (Jul 7, 2011)

wow looks pretty good!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Love the celtic crosses and that ghouly guy in the first shot - he has such a delightfully evil smile on his face.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I think that skull needs to be turned a bit to the left. 
Great coffins.


----------



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

A pre Halloween video of my Haunt
http://vimeo.com/31363195


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like you have a nice setup. I like the coffin.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Excellent looking haunt there, Tim. Lots going on and very creepy cool.


----------



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

Photos and videos from my Haunt

http://www.firediving.com/halloween2011/halloween2011.htm


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks great! I love the coffin and the way you did the lighting on it. I would love to make one of those.


----------

